# Disque dur externe LaCie 320GB non-reconnu.



## Pidoc (18 Février 2009)

Salut à tous! Je débarque dans l'univers Mac (j'ai acquis un Powerbook G4 d'occase il y a quelques mois) et viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie mobile disk 320GB. Lorsque je le connecte en USB, je vois bien qu'il est alimenté mais il n'apparait nulle part! J'imagine que ce problème est récurrent mais, après avoir un peu consulté les forums sur ce type de sujet, je ne suis pas plus avancé. Si quelqu'un a une solution a proposer au débutant que je suis, j'en serais ravi! Merci d'avance.


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Peux tu le connecter en firewire ?
Sinon essayer un autre port USB
Sinon=>Applications=>Utilitaires=>utilitaire disque

Le est visible?
Si oui, il faut sans doute le format : choisir Mac OS étendu journalisé, et lui donner un nom par exemple: 320GB

Cordialement 

Pierre


----------



## Pidoc (18 Février 2009)

Salut à toi et merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai déjà tenté de le connecter sur un autre port USB, mais ça ne donne rien non plus: il n'apparait pas sur le bureau ou dans le finder. J'ai également essayé de brancher le second cable d'alim optionnel mais sans succès non plus...


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Et l' (les) autre disque (s) les vois tu?
Et l'utilitaire de disque, aucun résultat?


----------



## Pidoc (18 Février 2009)

L'utilitaire de disque ne donne rien puisque le disque dur externe n'apparaît pas. Le disque interne  , lui, apparaît...
Pidoc.


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Tu n'as rien installé mémoire, périphérique, logiciel?
Je ne vois plus qu'un installation spéciale avec option archiver et installer pour conserver les préférences et fichier persos. Seul le système sera remis à neuf. Effectuer les mises à jour à chaque étapes

Cordialement


----------



## macaccro (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans les info système est-ce qu'il est vu sur les ports USB ?

Tu l'entends tourner ton DD lorsque tu le branche sur le secteur ?

En regardant sur le site de LaCie, je constate que par défaut ce DD est alimenté par le seul port USB
http://www.lacie.com/download/manual/um_mobiledisk_fr.pdf
Page 10 de la doc on lit ceci


> Connexion dun câble dalimentation partagée optionnel
> Si lalimentation du bus USB de votre ordinateur nest pas suffisante pour faire fonctionner votre disque, vous pouvez utiliser le câble dalimentation partagée USB pour fournir une alimentation complémentaire à votre disque depuis votre ordinateur.
> 1. Raccordez la petite extrémité du cordon dalimentation partagée à larrière du disque LaCie.
> 2. Raccordez lextrémité USB du cordon d'alimentation partagée à un port USB de lordinateur.
> ...



Que dit le test avec ce fameux cordon ?


----------



## Pidoc (18 Février 2009)

Salut 
est-ce que j'entend tourner le DD ? j'entend un "tic" "tic" régulier. Pour ce qui concerne le 2nd cordon d'alimentation, ça ne donne rien de plus. Dans les infos système, est-ce qu'il est vu sur les ports USB ? J'ai peur de ne pas savoir exactement comment on fait ça, désolé, mais je prends tous les tuyaux ...merci


----------



## Pidoc (19 Février 2009)

ça y est, ça fonctionne ! 
En fait, j'ai connecté le second câble (dit d'alimentation "optionnel") en premier, puis le câble USB ensuite et maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitement...enfin, j'espère, pour l'instant, je reformate. Si ça bugue, je vous en parlerais. 
Merci à tous pour votre aide et à bientôt. J'espère que mes explications (+ ou - claires ...) pourront servir à d'autres.
Pidoc.


----------



## macaccro (19 Février 2009)

Comme quoi souvent nous cherchons loin alors que la réponse se trouve à notre portée (la doc pour le cas présent).

En tout cas content pour toi que ton DD soit opérationnel


----------

